# Collodial Silver?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Does C S prevent or heal? How long and how much should be used? Thanks.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I would be interested in some info on this too. I've heard it has anti-viral properties?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Google is your friend.. 

From the Mayo Clinic.. 

*Colloidal silver isn't considered safe or effective for any of the health claims manufacturers make. Silver has no known purpose in the body. Nor is it an essential mineral, as some sellers of silver products claim.*

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colloidal-silver/AN01682

Sounds like snake oil to me..

BTW, I've seen this guy before that's taken it for years.... I guess for the novelty aspect, it could be fun..


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Me and my children have used it, for many reasons. 

That "blue man" from what I remembered, used an extensive amount and applied it to his skin then went under ultraviolet lights for a skin condition. This is extremely uncommon and an example of overuse. 

Someone I am sure with much more knowledge than I, can better explain this.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

The 'blue man' made his silver using some type of salts to speed up the process. That is a no no. Been using it for years, it works for us. Told my Dr. about it and he said "Silver kills ALL bacteria". You just need to figure it out how to get it to the problem. My wife and I would not be without it.

http://altered-states.net/barry/update93/uses.htm


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120308062553.htm


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The way I look at it is... silver is a heavy metal.. It's also been known to cause immune system issues.. 

To each their own concerning silver, but there has been more research that shows it's not the best alternative out there when it comes to the advantages of it..


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

The blue man made his own at home and used way too much in addition to rubbing it directly on his skin for many years. Plenty of things the FDA has approved that would do much worse to you if you over used it to that kind of extreme. 

The main thing we use it for is when a sore throat hits. Seems like strep throat is constantly going around both of my kids schools. One of them would always get it, then pass it around to the family and we would all be out of work or school and at the doctor getting antibiotics. 

Now at the first sign of a sore throat (even if I suspect it is just irritation from drainage) we gargle a teaspoon and then swallow it, twice a day for a couple of days. None of the four of us have had to go to the doctor for strep throat in several years.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The blue man was an idiot and did great damage to a great substance.

Silver has been used for ages for a variety of great things.
It makes water potable. If water is filtered through it it removes bacteria, even MRSA. So.. hospitals use it in their water filtration systems.
They use it to filter water in poor countries and after disasters.

The metal itself has a long, complicated physical effect on just about everything but viruses. It disrupts some of the processess that the wee cells need to live.
Hospitals use it on bandages on serious wounds and to kill bacteria that is proving resistant to other treatments.

For me.. I don't tout anything until I have tried it and found favor with it.
I am prone to abscesses, nothing and I mean nothing has stopped then dead in their tracks like CS. Gone. Overnight. Amazing.

I brought home a tiny, tiny kitten from a parking lot several years ago.. and with her I brought ringworm.
DS got it in his scalp. The spots on his arm etc.. went away easy peasy with the stuff from the doctor, but the scalp. No way.
A year and a half of different medications etc.. and it was still there. He had a huge bald spot that was oozing and bleeding and flaking off in actual chunks.
And only getting bigger. Nothing oral or topical was slowing it down.
It was truly horrible. The doctors were at a loss.

This is what prompted me to buy the CS the very first time. What the heck? Could not be any worse or more useless than everything else.

It worked. Gone! Absolutely gone! And in days. Days! After a year and a half it was just gone.
So yeah. I am a fan.
We keep it on the shelf to have it.
If I feel a twinge in my jaw, I will hold a bit on the spot and put some on before bed. That's the end of that.
We have never tried it for anything other than topical uses, so I cannot speak to that. But I do swallow it when it is in my mouth and haven't died or turned blue yet.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

they use silver based products in burn centers to prevent infection and speed skin healing


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

My daughter was diagnosed with MRSA, finally after a year of misdiagnoses. With a year of doctors telling her she had spider bites, to severe acne, with multiple antibiotics she was given over the course of the year, it kept coming back with a vengeance, each time. 

I was scared to death for her!! I started her on Colloidal Silver and within a month her symptoms subsided and she has not had any outbreaks for a year now. 

My daughter-in-law takes it for her UTI, it is gone in a day. 

I am a believer in it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How often and how much C S do you take?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Make your own . .??
Or a reputable place to buy . . .??


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the brand sovereign silver. You can get it at most health food stores or on amazon.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> How often and how much C S do you take?


I use this table. Click on parts of the pyramid. I also make my own colloidal silver. 

http://www.silversafety.org/


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I make my own now. But the CS I gave to my daughter was store bought because I had not bought the kit to make my own yet. Now, I make my own and can test the PPM, I can make it 10ppm or up to 30ppm. PPM means, parts per million. You MUST have at least .9999 silver rods in order to make the purest, it takes distilled water too. 

When my DIL gets UTI, she takes 1 tsp 3 times a day. And that is usually a 10ppm batch. But, she catches it right away, so that is why it's gone the next day. 

My daughter that had MRSA, I treated her with 1 tsp three times a day for three weeks, after the fourth week, she was symptom free. That was 10 ppm as well. 

I had been swimming in the Mississippi and swallowed the water, (yuck), I started feeling "icky". I went and bought a bottle that was a 30 ppm, took 3 tsp in one day, the next day was fine. My friend that didn't take any that went swimming with me, had very bad diarrhea for two days.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a little kit that creates CS. Just a little distilled water and a little time and there it is. I would not be without it.

I use the very clear if I'm taking it internally; the slight amber colored if topical. I dilute the amber to wash out an infected eye. I spray the clear on a sore throat. 
Tonight I'm going to put some amber into my ear as it is feeling rather funny and popping.

I never believe anything until I see it work for myself; thus, I keep a bottle of CS all the time.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Modaugrnds Where did you get your kit? How much?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Modaugrnds Where did you get your kit? How much?


This is the one we use.
http://www.elixa.com/silver/index.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sandra, I bought mine from a fellow homesteader who is apparently no longer with us. It looks similar to the one showing in the URL Possum provided. The only difference I can see is that mine does not have the "curved" silver rods, only two straight ones. Also, the size of the jar I use is a pint instead of a quart. I also only paid about $80 for it. (I love it as it is easy to use.)


----------

